# Ametan's Picture Thread



## ametan (Mar 15, 2010)

I currently care for 3 tarantulas. I say 'care' for because my husband technically owns 1. I hope for many more to come. One deal is in the works and I've had my eye on another. Now I just need the money. 

This is Barbara. Our Grammastola Rosea. 3-15-2010


----------



## ametan (Mar 15, 2010)

*Aphonopelma sp. New River Rust Rump 'unnamed'*

This tiny thing is my New River sling.


----------



## ametan (Mar 15, 2010)

*Grammostola Pulchra 'unnamed'*

And here's my baby. My Grammostola Pulchra sling.


----------



## Mattyb (Mar 16, 2010)

Nice start. I need to get myself a G.pulchra.


----------



## Abby (Mar 16, 2010)

Beautiful babies


----------



## ametan (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks. I was originally going to buy a juvenile b emilia, but once I saw the parent G pulchra my mind was changed.


----------



## ametan (Mar 30, 2010)

*3-30-2010*

Finally got around to uploading some new pics. Not the greatest, but they work.  If anyone has some suggestions for a simple mid-price-range digital camera that takes great macros, let me know.

First up we have Barbara, my husband's G Rosea. I tried offering her a superworm and it did nothing for her appetite, just sort of scared the crap out of her. 







My baby who is a g pulchra sling finally molted for me and is looking fabulous. No name yet.


















So pretty and fluffy now. 



And then we have 'Jan Morrow', my little interior decorator. She finally came out so I grabbed pics while I could and redid her enclosure so I wouldn't have to worry about her stone hide falling on her. She's my newest and is a 4" Female G pulchra.

Her first decorating job: (She not only covered the entrance, she then dug tunnels underneath each set of stairs)






My fat butt little decorator needs a bath after all that construction.


















And no, that is not my arm. I took pics while my husband held her. I'm better than he is with the camera (for what that's worth) and I'm still terrified I'll drop her.


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Mar 30, 2010)

What a cute G pulcher.... nice shots... i really need one of those....tnx for sharing:}


----------



## ametan (Mar 31, 2010)

Arachnoholic420 said:


> What a cute G pulcher.... nice shots... i really need one of those....tnx for sharing:}


Yeah, it's nice watching the little spiderling grow, but I had to have the big mama as well.


----------



## ametan (Apr 2, 2010)

*4-2-2010*

Got myself a new addition. C cyaneopubescens. And boy is it a pissy little thing, kicked left and right while going into its new home.

Taken by the seller:






And upon arrival in its tissue paper nest:


----------



## Ryujia (Apr 2, 2010)

I am immensly jealous of your larger G.pulchra! I believe you said my sling and yours were sacmates? Mine's been growing a little slower then yours. I think just once in my care back in February or beginning of March.

Adorable little C cyaneopubescens. Wouldn't guess it's a little crazy by that pick. Looks scared out of it's mind. I love that little pose. "Don't hurt me /o\"


----------



## ametan (Apr 2, 2010)

Ryujia said:


> I am immensly jealous of your larger G.pulchra! I believe you said my sling and yours were sacmates? Mine's been growing a little slower then yours. I think just once in my care back in February or beginning of March.
> 
> Adorable little C cyaneopubescens. Wouldn't guess it's a little crazy by that pick. Looks scared out of it's mind. I love that little pose. "Don't hurt me /o\"


I know. lol That's why it scared the crap out of me when it started kicking like mad. I was thinking, "Oh, poor little thing," when it went crazy on me. Because of the coloring and it's temperament I'm thinking of naming it The Ultimate Warrior. 

My pulchra sling eats like mad. It's only molted the once for me, but it's so much prettier now. Once it's been a week or so since the molt, I'm going to measure again. I had to have the adult pulchra when I saw it, but I have to admit it's much cooler to watch the little one grow and change. (Although my feeling on that may change once I see her molt )


----------



## sharpfang (Apr 2, 2010)

*Beautiful Giant Blax!*

I like your T selections - Jason


----------



## crawltech (Apr 2, 2010)

A nice start!...def gotta get a pulchra, myslef


----------



## Redneck (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice selection of T's.. Gotta love them G. pulchras.. No matter what size they are they are gorgeous..  All 5 of mine are amazing eaters..


----------



## ametan (Apr 3, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> I like your T selections - Jason


Thanks! I'm pretty fond of them myself... 



crawltech said:


> A nice start!...def gotta get a pulchra, myslef


Man, you really need to! My big girl is so sweet and even-tempered. 



Redneck said:


> Nice selection of T's.. Gotta love them G. pulchras.. No matter what size they are they are gorgeous..  All 5 of mine are amazing eaters..


My little guy is, but big mama hasn't eaten for weeks. I'm anxiously awaiting her molt, but she seems in no hurry.


----------



## lovebug (Apr 3, 2010)

I love the pictures of your G pulchra I might haveto look into one myself!


----------



## Terry D (Apr 3, 2010)

*mmmhhh, yep! mmmhhh....*

Ametan, Nice lil collekshun ya got ther yung whippersnapper! pullkra rulz!

Tery


----------



## JOHN 3:16 (Apr 3, 2010)

Your *G. pulchra* spiderling looks well fed and plump. I like slings that way.


----------



## Ryujia (Apr 3, 2010)

ametan said:


> I know. lol That's why it scared the crap out of me when it started kicking like mad. I was thinking, "Oh, poor little thing," when it went crazy on me. Because of the coloring and it's temperament I'm thinking of naming it The Ultimate Warrior.
> 
> My pulchra sling eats like mad. It's only molted the once for me, but it's so much prettier now. Once it's been a week or so since the molt, I'm going to measure again. I had to have the adult pulchra when I saw it, but I have to admit it's much cooler to watch the little one grow and change. (Although my feeling on that may change once I see her molt )


lol What a neat idea for a name. I can't even imagine one of mine kicking and screaming going into the container. I got a B.smithi sling and it clinged for dear life to my finger. I poked it's hide legs, poked and rubbed it's abdomen and it just completely refused to move! Now it won't sit still anytime I get near it.

I know exactly what you mean. I'm starting to get that way as well. I'm going to a reptile show next weekend, and if they don't have any versis there, I'm definately getting one right afterwards, and any time I see a good pulchra deal, I'm all over it like a fat kid on free cake! May I ask where you got your big mama?


----------



## ametan (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments guys!



JOHN 3:16 said:


> Your *G. pulchra* spiderling looks well fed and plump. I like slings that way.


Yeah. That creeped me out. I feel like I need to protect them from religious bug-eaters now. :}



Ryujia said:


> lol What a neat idea for a name. I can't even imagine one of mine kicking and screaming going into the container. I got a B.smithi sling and it clinged for dear life to my finger. I poked it's hide legs, poked and rubbed it's abdomen and it just completely refused to move! Now it won't sit still anytime I get near it.
> 
> I know exactly what you mean. I'm starting to get that way as well. I'm going to a reptile show next weekend, and if they don't have any versis there, I'm definately getting one right afterwards, and any time I see a good pulchra deal, I'm all over it like a fat kid on free cake! May I ask where you got your big mama?


Yeah I wasn't putting my finger near that one. I'd read they're pretty skittish and rather iffy on temperament otherwise, so I used a chopstick. 

I may be getting an avic sling soon. (Fingers crossed) My husband hasn't said anything directly about the amount of Ts I have yet, but he keeps looking at me sideways. He loves the adult pulchra, though. I got her from Dave Grimm at theinvertshop.com. He had her listed here on the boards but not in his shop. It was expensive, but I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Ryujia (Apr 4, 2010)

ametan said:


> Yeah I wasn't putting my finger near that one. I'd read they're pretty skittish and rather iffy on temperament otherwise, so I used a chopstick.
> 
> I may be getting an avic sling soon. (Fingers crossed) My husband hasn't said anything directly about the amount of Ts I have yet, but he keeps looking at me sideways. He loves the adult pulchra, though. I got her from Dave Grimm at theinvertshop.com. He had her listed here on the boards but not in his shop. It was expensive, but I couldn't help myself.


Yeah that's how my vagans was. Pretty much dove out of the shipping container when I got it.. Now my smithi and vagans have switched personalities.

I'm hoping to find some good pulchras, versis, or other calmer species I don't have yet! They're all rather fascinating and pretty in their own ways.

As you can see from my signature, my dad's saying no more. I asked for one, got 4 before he knew what was going on, and have 10 once I get the 3 I already have to my name. He says I'm at my limit.. but if I can sneak in more..!


----------



## ametan (Apr 9, 2010)

*Some new guys 4-7-10*

Thanks to an extremely generous member of the boards, I've got some new guys to show off.


I'm calling these two Avicularias Thing 1 and Thing 2. Thing 2 is not doing so hot, but I'm hoping he'll get better.

Thing 1:


















Thing 2:












And my feisty new P scrofa. This guy is fast and fearless:


----------



## ametan (Apr 9, 2010)

*Have to put it somewhere*

I'm really relieved. May not be out of the woods yet, but early this morning Thing 2 was in a curl.  S/he has been out of ICU for about 3 hours now and seems to be well. :clap: Where's that Orson Welles gif when you need it?


----------



## Redneck (Apr 10, 2010)

Hope Thing 2 pulls through for ya..

Those little P. scrofa slings are something else.. Mine is crazy.. Thinks its a H. lividum or something.. 

*Edit* I forgot to mention.. Great shots!


----------



## ametan (Apr 10, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Hope Thing 2 pulls through for ya..
> 
> Those little P. scrofa slings are something else.. Mine is crazy.. Thinks its a H. lividum or something..
> 
> *Edit* I forgot to mention.. Great shots!


Thanks Tommy! S/he is a feisty one. Nowhere near my GBB, but we'll wait and see what happens when it gets bigger. I'm sure the attitude will grow with it.

I actually need to find a new camera to buy. I've had this one almost 5 years now and it's starting to have a mind of its own. Changes itself to a day ahead or a day behind. Weird stuff like that. It's also not focusing as well. It's just so hard to find a digital that takes nice macros but doesn't cost more than $150.


----------



## Redneck (Apr 11, 2010)

ametan said:


> It's just so hard to find a digital that takes nice macros but doesn't cost more than $150.


I know thats the truth.. I spent almost $400 on my last point & shoot digital camera.. It was the best camera I have ever had..

Sadly.. I took it with me to the four wheeler park.. My buddy had it in his pocket.. Rolled the four wheeler he was on.. Got cought underneath the four wheeler.. Almost drowned.. First thing that ran through my head was.. Crap.. He has my camera in his pocket..


----------



## 161 (Apr 11, 2010)

Arrr. Keep on seeing GBB at this site. Now I'm wanting one hehe. For the superworm maybe you should just lop off its head before feeding the T. Haven't try feeding one to my C.Shioedtei, but a normal sized worm freaks the hell out of my 3instar scorp.


----------



## Ariel (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice collection. That G. pulchra is gorgeous!!!


----------



## PsychoSpider (Apr 11, 2010)

Great Pulchra shots,love 'em.I had a chance to get a sling at a show today but got a 3.5 inch A. Moderatum for like 40 dollars instead, couldn't believe it when I heard the price.


----------



## ametan (Apr 12, 2010)

161 said:


> Arrr. Keep on seeing GBB at this site. Now I'm wanting one hehe. For the superworm maybe you should just lop off its head before feeding the T. Haven't try feeding one to my C.Shioedtei, but a normal sized worm freaks the hell out of my 3instar scorp.


I always crush their heads before putting them in the T enclosure.



Ariel said:


> Nice collection. That G. pulchra is gorgeous!!!


Thanks. She is my buried treasure right now. Been a while since I've seen her, but hopefully she'll molt soon then.



PsychoSpider said:


> Great Pulchra shots,love 'em.I had a chance to get a sling at a show today but got a 3.5 inch A. Moderatum for like 40 dollars instead, couldn't believe it when I heard the price.


Moderatums are pretty. Looking into one of those myself. You need to get that pulchra sling, though. By far has the most personality out of the slings I've got.



Redneck said:


> I know thats the truth.. I spent almost $400 on my last point & shoot digital camera.. It was the best camera I have ever had..
> 
> Sadly.. I took it with me to the four wheeler park.. My buddy had it in his pocket.. Rolled the four wheeler he was on.. Got cought underneath the four wheeler.. Almost drowned.. First thing that ran through my head was.. Crap.. He has my camera in his pocket..


LOL! I know I should get it over with and just spend the extra, but that's a lot of Ts I could buy...


----------



## sharpfang (Apr 12, 2010)

*That takes me back 2 Superworm Days...*

When I would tell them: I am CRUSHING your Head! {kids-N-the-hall}

Have a Good 1  - J


----------



## ametan (Apr 12, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> When I would tell them: I am CRUSHING your Head! {kids-N-the-hall}
> 
> Have a Good 1  - J


Haha! How did you know I did this?  I've also considered naming a few of them Dave so that I could sing them the "Daves I know" song.


----------



## Ryujia (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm not sure when your G.pulchra lady molted, but seeing as how your sig says "last night", I'm going to congratulate you.

Congratulations! I bet she's super stunning.


----------



## ametan (Apr 19, 2010)

Ryujia said:


> I'm not sure when your G.pulchra lady molted, but seeing as how your sig says "last night", I'm going to congratulate you.
> 
> Congratulations! I bet she's super stunning.


Thanks! It actually was last night. Changed the sig today. It's only the first day and I'm already going crazy waiting for her to come out so I can have the big reveal.


----------



## ametan (Jul 9, 2010)

*Craptastic*

Jan Morrow who a few months ago became Elvira has died while trying to become an Elvis unexpectedly. "She" was halfway out of a molt with hooks declaring her a MM. 

Stuck in molt picture here.

And the hooks:







I'll miss you Elvira/Elvis. You were the first large T I manned up enough to hold and the prettiest one I've owned.

I've also really got to start posting pictures again apparently...


----------



## sja69 (Aug 13, 2010)

ametan said:


>


My sling has also sealed itself up with the substrate, at least I know it's not the only one.


----------

